# PPI - This is Great!



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.insuranceage.co.uk/insur...i-coldcalling-company-ordered-to-pay-gbp1-000 :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Good work. 

Now if only the Phone providers provided a automatic call log service that would make like much harder for these as they would be hit by lots of claims


----------

